# Cooking Links??



## digigirl (Mar 28, 2005)

I see there is a Cooking Links directory, but with nothing in it.  Is this something new?  Are there links coming soon?  

I have several I could submit right now, if you need some, but I'm kind of assuming that this large community probably already has most if not all of them. 

What's up with that?


----------



## GB (Mar 28, 2005)

The Cooking Links section is a new area of the board that we have not activated yet. Hang on to your links though because that feature will be coming at some point


----------

